# The Winter of My Discount Tent



## ArtVandolay (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, we've settled into our new place and I'm getting my Fall 2011/Winter 2012 grow off the ground  .  My last harvest was last January, so it's great to be back in the game!  I've also graduated from the garage to the shed 
in the back yard.





The shed is 12 x 12 and I had a 4' x 12' section walled off.  That's where the veg and flower tents are.  The flower tent is 2 x 4 x 7 high.  I bought it a few years ago but didn't have room to set it up at my old place.  It was a 
floor model and I got a good deal on it :hubba: I'm looking forward to having an extra foot of headroom.



The tent is vented through the top - the fan sucks air from the soffit area through the cool tube and out the top into the main shed area.  From there, the plan is for that air to let itself out through the roof vent.



This is going to be a 3 Dog Grow:

Mad Dog Kush (potter valley kush x p98 bubba kush)
Star Dawg (Chem #4 x Tres Dawg)
Moon Dawg (DJ Short Old Time Moonshine x Chemdawg)

Rounding out the lineup is Indiana Bubblegum. 



Not much to see yet but here they are, about 3 weeks from sprouting roots :icon_smile: .  I don't think they're going to be ready for NV's Christmas grow 
It's still a little too hot here to run the 400W HPS.  If it cools off soon, 3 weeks of 400W HPS might veg them dogs into 
flowering shape :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Sep 27, 2011)

You mind if I sit up front in this old shoe Art? Green mojo for the grow show.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm here, man. Pullin up my beanbag for this one. Interested in seeing how these kushies bloom out.

Peace,

7greeneyes


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 27, 2011)

Yee haaa the gang's piling in.  Good to see ya, Hammy and 7green :w00t:!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2011)

Yea Art! Very nice setup..congratulations. 

I read your title as winter of my discontent.. you are good. 3dog is good. Never heard of Indiana bubblegum. I am pulling up a chair for this one. Will you have hummingbirds all winter? That is a cutey.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 27, 2011)

:ciao:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank ya, Rodebud!  Welcome to the Winter of my Discount Tent Three Dog Grow Show :rofl: Nump!

I'm told we will have seasonal visiting hummingbirds but a different kind (I forget).  Thanks for stopping by 

Nice to see you, Roddy!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2011)

who said you can Grow in a shed?:clap:...


mojo for the new Grow..and welcome back in Game....now go get a touchdown....pulling up my milk crate next to *Hammys *Shoe


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice to see ya back in the game Art, love the play on words.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh boy, another shed. This should be fun to watch. Go green Van and good luck -- looking great so far.

If you harvested last Jan and haven't grown since then you must put out quite a crop -- can't wait to see it happen.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 27, 2011)

This ought to be a fun.....I'm signed up.

Good to see you here Art.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 27, 2011)

'Bout time, old man


----------



## Irish (Sep 27, 2011)

who let the dogs out... 

you moved right on up outta two ghettos in one season! 

have to start calling you mad dog-do-lay. :icon_smile:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey Art I'm in on this one. Mojo on the grow.:icon_smile:


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 28, 2011)

May the force be with you.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Sep 28, 2011)

your stealth wardrobe box was sweet,,,on with the shed!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, it sure is great to see all my old friends!  Thanks for checking in, everyone


----------



## Locked (Sep 28, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Wow, it sure is great to see all my *old friends*!  Thanks for checking in, everyone




Who you calling old?


----------



## BBFan (Sep 28, 2011)

So, do we bow before the future king of Shed growing?  I think _4U2Smoke_ may give you a fight.

Now is the winter of our discount tent
Made glorious summer by this Art Vandolay;
And all the clouds that low'r'd upon his shed
In the deep bosom of the ganga growing.

Good to see you finally settled my friend.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 28, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Who you calling old?



You know who you are :hubba: :hubba: :rofl:


----------



## Locked (Sep 28, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> You know who you are :hubba: :hubba: :rofl:




I think of myself as a vintage model with low miles.....:hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 28, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> So, do we bow before the future king of Shed growing?  I think _4U2Smoke_ may give you a fight.
> 
> Now is the winter of our discount tent
> Made glorious summer by this Art Vandolay;
> ...



Gee, BB, that was real nice!  I'm all choked up!  We're really happy to be here, thanks.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 28, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I think of myself as a vintage model with low miles.....:hubba:



I would go with that as long as it's working :rofl:


----------



## Budsterman (Sep 30, 2011)

Green Mojo you old dog!!! A shed? I see you're moving on up. Sure you
can handle all that extra space?:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I gotta pull up my lounge chair for this one old boy. Hey Hammy.... Get the video recorder. This should be a good dog fight!!!


----------



## Jericho (Oct 21, 2011)

Art! Good to see you settled and getting your grow on again. My last harvest was Feb time and just started a new grow last month so can imagine how excited you are to see that green again. 

How have things been mate? Set-up is looking good. Think i may follow along on this grow. Lots of Green Mojo to ya.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 21, 2011)

Wassup Art, all going well? :ciao:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 21, 2011)

Budsterman said:
			
		

> Green Mojo you old dog!!! A shed? I see you're moving on up. Sure you
> can handle all that extra space?



  Budster!  Good to see ya, buddy!  Yeah, I don't miss my cardboard boxes  



			
				Jericho said:
			
		

> Art! Good to see you settled and getting your grow on again. My last harvest was Feb time and just started a new grow last month so can imagine how excited you are to see that green again.
> 
> How have things been mate? Set-up is looking good. Think i may follow along on this grow. Lots of Green Mojo to ya.



Jericho!  Long time no see, how the heck are you?  I didn't know you were in the Mediterranean!  I thought Jericho was on the Dead Sea :rofl:??

Thanks for stopping by.  What are you growing?  :icon_smile: 

Hey, Roddy  I hooked up the 400w HPS a few days ago, it finally cooled off enough to run it!  I'm still vegging the girls.  Dirtyolsouth gave me some good advice to try to even up the canopy, so I'm working on that.  But I'm getting impatient to get to flowering, I'll get a few pics up this w/e :icon_smile: 

I also need to pick up a carbon filter, the whole shed already smells like, well...   never mind.  It's because I'm venting the exhaust air inside the shed to try to retain some of that heat.  I used to vent outside.  

Finally, I put the small ceramic heaters in each tent to maintain minimum temps.  So everything is up and running smoothly  Thanks for askin!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2011)

Great to see ya growing again Art.

Be here at the nest watching.:watchplant:


----------



## Jericho (Oct 21, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Jericho!  Long time no see, how the heck are you?  I didn't know you were in the Mediterranean!  I thought Jericho was on the Dead Sea :rofl:??
> 
> Thanks for stopping by.  What are you growing?  :icon_smile:



hehe, I mention many times that I live in the Mediterranean, Being a marijuana site hardly surprising that no one remembers:smoke1:. You are right about Jericho being above the dead sea. I just chose the handle because I'm a bit of a history junky and happened to be reading about it when I joined. 

Im still growing my Autos, MI5 and RRF, Great high and yield so until I get my self a second tent to mess around with I'm sticking to the strains I know. Hopefully my Xmas present for my self will be a new 4x4x6 tent so i can have about 5 autos going at a time. 

Make sure you get lots of pics up in this GJ.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 22, 2011)

Art  Im in but I forgot my foil hat....   Where are your extra's??


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 22, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Art  Im in but I forgot my foil hat....   Where are your extra's??



Security should have issued you an emergency temporary hat at the door, JaaM


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 22, 2011)

The security guy said that he was all out of xxxxxsmall hats...?   maybe my exoskeleton will work the same as the foil??   

So you goin with Southern or Northern Hemishpere this run??


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 22, 2011)

Yawn!  Here are a few boring veg pics :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 22, 2011)

Yawn....they look happy.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 22, 2011)

May the force be with you Art...


----------



## cubby (Oct 25, 2011)

Howdy Art, the shed's looking good. i'll be pulling up a barstool for this grow. Plants seem happy. What size are those buckets? What are you using for soil?

Best of luck.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 25, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> Howdy Art, the shed's looking good. i'll be pulling up a barstool for this grow. Plants seem happy. What size are those buckets? What are you using for soil?
> 
> Best of luck.



:ciao:Long time no see, cubby!  Thanks for stopping in!:ciao::ciao: 

Those are 2 gallon buckets.  I was going to veg the girls to about 2 1/2 - 3 feet (because the tent is 7' high) but I decided 2 gallon buckets wouldn't be big enough for plants that tall  What size buckets do you think I need for 5' plants?

The soil is straight up FFOF and I need to dig up my plant supports before they start falling over in it :icon_smile:


----------



## BBFan (Oct 25, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> What size buckets do you think I need for 5' plants?


 
Hey Art!     I'd go with at least a 5 gallon pots for a 5' plant, but you'd probably get better results with a 7 gallon.  You gonna try smart pots?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 25, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey Art!     I'd go with at least a 5 gallon pots for a 5' plant, but you'd probably get better results with a 7 gallon.  You gonna try smart pots?



BB!  How are the heck are you?  Getting cold, I bet!  Yes, it's time to deploy 5 gallon buckets.  Hi ho it's off to Lowes I go  Next grow for sure.  I don't know what smart pots are - I'll check them out!  Good to see you, my friend!


----------



## BBFan (Oct 25, 2011)

Smart pots are a type of cloth pot, though it's actually a woven plastic. Roots don't spiral the way they do in plastic or terra cotta pots (they air prune).  Creates lots of fine feeder roots.  Really should check them out.

Yeah, thanks for reminding me how much I love the cold.  My invites still open if you wanna come up and enjoy some of the beautiful weather- I'm thinking January? :rofl:


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2011)

I can grow 5 footers easy in one gallon Smart Pots.....first run with Larry OG they were almost 6 feet tall in the one gallon SP's....


----------



## Irish (Oct 25, 2011)

got a case of those smart pots sitting in the corner collecting dust...

grow is looking good friend. 

ok, heres a tip for ya. i'd secure both ends of that flystrip. just a fyi. thier dangerous when you poke your head in for a lil peek, and it can be like a brutal attack on a grower. think i'm joshing? just look at these two...


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 26, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I can grow 5 footers easy in one gallon Smart Pots.....first run with Larry OG they were almost 6 feet tall in the one gallon SP's....


 
He isn't bragging -- he CAN grow a 5' plant in a one gallon pot. Why on Earth would anyone brag about that though. The plant would be over nuted, root bound, and probably a bit on the whispy side, but anyone could do it. My question is WHY? 

Peace


----------



## BBFan (Oct 26, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> got a case of those smart pots sitting in the corner collecting dust...


 
So what does that mean Irish?  You can't get the case open or you don't like them?  What don't you like about them?


----------



## Roddy (Oct 26, 2011)

YIKES, Irish!


----------



## Roddy (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey Art, I would recommend the smart pots as well...great little gems! As BB said, they air prune which makes for more roots and happier plants! Around $5 for a 5gal, a little more for a 7gal (which would work great for your 5'-6' gals..trust me), you can't go wrong! IMHO of course!


----------



## cubby (Oct 26, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> :ciao:Long time no see, cubby!  Thanks for stopping in!:ciao::ciao:
> 
> Those are 2 gallon buckets.  I was going to veg the girls to about 2 1/2 - 3 feet (because the tent is 7' high) but I decided 2 gallon buckets wouldn't be big enough for plants that tall  What size buckets do you think I need for 5' plants?


 


   I know Hammy gets excellent results using 1 gallon smart pots, but for my first bean to bud indoor grow I'm using 5 gallon smart pots. The reason I'm using 5 gallon pots is simply that's what I have sitting around. I bought 200 of them on E-bay so I could grow some kitchen herbs and hot peppers on my deck.
   I also used them to grow some Auto Ak-47, 5 plants per 5gallon smart pot, 
worked out pretty good. They do dry out fast though.
Best of luck to ya' Art, I'll be looking in on this one.
You've certainly come along way from the cardboard box days.


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> He isn't bragging -- he CAN grow a 5' plant in a one gallon pot. Why on Earth would anyone brag about that though. The plant would be over nuted, root bound, and probably a bit on the whispy side, but anyone could do it. My question is WHY?
> 
> Peace




Why wld you come into Art's GJ and post crap like this? How old are you again?
 Not to mention if you bothered to look at the plants I grow in one gallon pots you wld know that everything you just posted is wrong. Epic fail on your part bro. Not sure what your problem is...I don't see where I posted anything having to do with you or your grow since you asked for some "latitude".  You can take swipes at me all you want...it shows your true character.


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 26, 2011)

What can i say for the man with the foil hat ? SmartPots rock . Good luck with that grow :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> He isn't bragging -- he CAN grow a 5' plant in a one gallon pot. Why on Earth would anyone brag about that though. The plant would be over nuted, root bound, and probably a bit on the whispy side, but anyone could do it. My question is WHY?
> 
> Peace



I wish I could grow in one gallon pots. I would get so many more in my flower room, there is no way I can grow in anything but 5 gallon smart pots. I have always been envious of Hamster for his small pot giftedness,  
Hemper the question should  be why not? Everyone should grow however they desire here at MP.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't believe the whole world knows about these smart pots except me  :joint:  Actually, that's typical for me :rofl:  Thanks everyone, I'm off to read about them and order them! :hubba: It's great to have friends 

Edit: Ok!  I see them.  Are they reusable? I should be able to run over to the hydro store Saturday :hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 26, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> got a case of those smart pots sitting in the corner collecting dust...
> 
> grow is looking good friend.
> 
> ok, heres a tip for ya. i'd secure both ends of that flystrip. just a fyi. thier dangerous when you poke your head in for a lil peek, and it can be like a brutal attack on a grower. think i'm joshing? just look at these two...



:rofl: Irish :rofl: I do tape a heavy wingnut to the bottom to stabilize them a bit.  They're a pain in the neck at times, as you say.  But I never grow without them down here :hubba:  The proof is in the pudding err... tape.  I use wide flat ones laying on the floor, too.


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I can't believe the whole world knows about these smart pots except me  :joint:  Actually, that's typical for me :rofl:  Thanks everyone, I'm off to read about them and order them! :hubba: It's great to have friends
> 
> Edit: Ok!  I see them.  Are they reusable? I should be able to run over to the hydro store Saturday :hubba:




Yes Art they are reusable....I soak them in hot soapy water and hand wash them between grows, since the wife told me she wld break my kneck if I put them in our washer machine.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 26, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> lol mine always sticks to my back on my shirt or in my hair, owrst part is i havent took it down in 2 years and its covered in gnats and the like so they stick in my hair after pulling it out.



Exactly :rofl: Mine is so full of bugs I'm going to use it for fish bait


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 26, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yes Art they are reusable....I soak them in hot soapy water and hand wash them between grows, since the wife told me she wld break my kneck if I put them in our washer machine.



Hammy, I think our wives are sisters :rofl:


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 26, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I wish I could grow in one gallon pots. I would get so many more in my flower room, there is no way I can grow in anything but 5 gallon smart pots. I have always been envious of Hamster for his small pot giftedness,
> Hemper the question should  be why not? Everyone should grow however they desire here at MP.


 
That's true roseBud -- sorry -- but in my oppinion a 1 gal pot just isn't big enough to get all you can get out of a plant. Hammy does a wonderful job with his little specialty grows -- I just believe he could do better and get better buds in bigger pots. IMO

no offence intended

I'm old enough to have an opinion.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 26, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Why wld you come into Art's GJ and post crap like this? How old are you again?
> Not to mention if you bothered to look at the plants I grow in one gallon pots you wld know that everything you just posted is wrong. Epic fail on your part bro. Not sure what your problem is...I don't see where I posted anything having to do with you or your grow since you asked for some "latitude".  You can take swipes at me all you want...it shows your true character.


 
Sorry Art, I have read all of your grows Hammy -- all three of them -- epic fail? Bro? How old am I? I wasn't flaming you Hamster -- I was only stating my opinion um, Brosuf

I have seen the plants.


----------



## Locked (Oct 26, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Sorry Art, I have read all of your grows Hammy -- all three of them -- epic fail? Bro? How old am I? I wasn't flaming you Hamster -- I was only stating my opinion um, Brosuf
> 
> I have seen the plants.




Lol...yeah I only hve done 3 grows. Wrong again.

 "over nuted, root bound and on the whispy side" yeah that sounds like an opinion not your failed attempt at flaming me. 

It's okay...if slamming me some how floats your boat then good for you. I can't help but wonder why though since I hve not commented a single time to anything you hve posted since you threw that bitchfit in your GJ weeks ago.
I didn't come to Art or anyone else's thread and try and be a smartass....you did that. I hve left you alone from the moment you asked.

Art I apologize for this and don't know why HF brought this crap into your journal....he cld hve done it in my GJ if he needed to try and flame me so badly.  If you need me to delete any of my posts please pm me and I will.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 26, 2011)

I didn't "come down" on anyone who has been growing for many years. I agree with you totally. I hope by my third grow I can have an opinion. Until then I will just read and learn. I would love to see the root ball from a six ft plant in a one gallon bucket -- smart or otherwise. Teach me.

Peace


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 26, 2011)

Hammy said:
			
		

> ...Art I apologize for this and don't know why HF brought this crap into your journal....he cld hve done it in my GJ if he needed to try and flame me so badly. If you need me to delete any of my posts please pm me and I will....



Don't apologize to me Hammy    You're welcome 'round these parts anytime  I may pick up some 1 gal smart pots, too :rofl:  Maybe we can get 4u2 to get a 1 gal smart pot fun growoff going?


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2011)

Hope it is as fun as the can.:cry: :hairpull:


----------



## Irish (Oct 29, 2011)

you just mention 'fun grow' to smoke, and it's on like a mardi-gras party.  

art, i put clones in my bubbler buckets tonight. ima try some more rr's tomorrow. wish me luck. a friend gave me some clones in those rr's last year, that had lil roots popping bout an inch out of the plug, and when i popped those in compost, bam! they took off like no ones buisness. thats what got me looking at them, and deciding to give it a try myself as another cloning technique.

i had eight of those this year from my same bro, and same thing, bam! lol. gotta love the bam.  

thanks for the tips bro. see if i can get them past four days this time. 

peace...


----------



## Irish (Nov 11, 2011)

hey art, you have a grow journal. your sposed to say 'stuff' in there man. pics would be great also... 

just about ready to try the rr's again. my clones i've been working got topped, cause they were shooting, and i needed those slowed down so some side shoots would show. seems to be a working plan. 

peace...


----------



## BBFan (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah Art!!!  Where you been?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 11, 2011)

:rofl:  It is time for some pics!  I'm about 19 days into flowering.  I was checking them out with the 30x loupe and they're quite frosty :hubba:  It's been so long flowering plants, it's almost like the first time :rofl:

I told ya, Irish, I love those RRs!  When the roots show I drop 'em in a solo cup of FFof and they're ready for transplanting a week later :hubba:  Keep me posted.  What is the chicken lizzard up to :hubba:  And hey to the dawgs!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 11, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Yeah Art!!!  Where you been?



I've been being cold, BB, and I don't like it none .  I think we're supposed to frost overnight but should be mid 70s by 3pm.  I suppose it could be worse


----------



## BBFan (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah, you could be here.  So quit yer betching.


----------



## Irish (Nov 15, 2011)

chicken lizzard on dawg duty.  


it's been pretty nipply here too. deer/gun starts in six hours. i dumped 55 gallons of apple mash out earlier. deer should be passed out drunk when i get out there!:hubba:


----------



## Irish (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## powerplanter (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok, I'm in Art.   As for the 1 gal. smart pot's, Hammy does an excellent job with those.  PEACE!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 15, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> chicken lizzard on dawg duty.
> 
> 
> it's been pretty nipply here too. deer/gun starts in six hours. i dumped 55 gallons of apple mash out earlier. deer should be passed out drunk when i get out there!:hubba:



Nothing like a little deer tipping, Irish :rofl:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 21, 2011)

Finally, some pics (at 4 weeks in) :huh: It's going to be difficult telling what is what so here is the seating plan:

Back row, left to right: Star Dawg (1), Indiana Bgum, Star Dawg (2)
Front row, left and right: Mad Dog Kush and Moon Dawg

The first thing you will notice is I have not overcome the desire to grow too many plants and overcrowd everything.  I should only have 4 plants in that tent :hubba:

Next, notice MDK at front left - it's a stretched out plant that has always received the least favorable light.  It's also a foot taller than the other girls.  I don't have it in me to pitch it and lower the light another foot closer to the rest of the girls  

It's also time to change the sticky tape :hubba:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 21, 2011)

Lookin good Art....  :48:


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 21, 2011)

:lama: howdy art, glad to see you have settled into the new home.  Your shed is looking great!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 21, 2011)

hey art, just put summin under the other pots to raise them up.


----------



## cubby (Nov 21, 2011)

:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Irish (Nov 23, 2011)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> hey art, just put summin under the other pots to raise them up.


 
yeah, put a pot under the pot. looks like ol mad dog needs topped and pinched a few times to get some side action happening. :hubba:  

looking good mad dog do lay.


----------



## Irish (Dec 1, 2011)

bump...

updates?

you see the new show called 'rocket city rednecks'? it's priceless man. two nasa engineers drinking beer and building stuff.:hubba: theres one where they build a rocket propelled hovercraft. i lmao...ol boy had a plastic red/white checkered table cloth wrapped around plywood, and two rockets proppelled it out of his dads garage, and i lost it. spit milk all over the living room. it is very much like the red green show, with rockets! 

you gotta see it...i think thier in bama...discovery channel... 

hows the girls looking?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 1, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> bump...
> 
> updates?
> 
> ...



I see you're a true connoseiur of fine television, Irish .  It's a great show .  I'm waiting for someone to shoot their eye out :rofl:

I do need to take some new pics.  They're about 5.5 weeks in.  I've been snipping popcorn buds, drying and smoking them.  The buds and sugar leaves are very sticky and it's a nice light, alert, buzzy buzz that I really like.  I'm going to start harvesting beginning week 8 or so... I really want some that isn't such a couchlock narcotic lights out buzz for a change 
Over!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2011)

One word, satori. You need to grow satori Art. It will make you get up and go and get stuff done.   Who is Old Money, i want to beat them up...just read your sig line.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 1, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> One word, satori. You need to grow satori Art. It will make you get up and go and get stuff done.   Who is Old Money, i want to beat them up...just read your sig line.



Thanks, Rodebud!  Funny enough, satori was my 3rd grow, before I knew what I was doing :hubba:  Not that I know what I'm doing now :rofl:  That's a great suggestion - Ima put them on my Christmas list .  Any other Mandala strains you like?

I see old money deleted his thread and account .  That thread wasn't really going anywhere or particularly interesting and it ended up getting jacked by a few hooligans.  I don't want to name any names, so here are their initials - HL, NV and dm(an).  But for some reason, he got mad at me   .


----------



## Roddy (Dec 1, 2011)

:ciao: Art....you rebel, you!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, it least you can keep a secret. 

I have yet to try the more indica dom hashberry. I tried a couple of others but why bother after satori. It is just better. I have a hashberry that is a month or so out so i will let you know.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 1, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> :ciao: Art....you rebel, you!


:rofl: Actually, I'm more like rabble than rebel, Roddy


----------



## BBFan (Dec 1, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> :rofl: Actually, I'm more like rabble than rebel, Roddy


 
Now that's funny!  Thanks for the chuckle Art.  Hope all is good for you.


----------



## BBFan (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey Art-  How they coming?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2011)

Yea Art, what up?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 11, 2011)

:ciao: :ciao: 
I was out of town last week.  I took some pics this morning, but they're too dark  I'll take some new ones in the morning :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey Art :ciao:

can't wait for some pics


----------



## Irish (Dec 11, 2011)

i take it there were no drought issues then? (not the beer, the pot):hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2011)

:ciao::48::48:


----------



## nvthis (Dec 12, 2011)

Ah jeeze Art, what's wrong wich ya camera, man? Snap some up and let us in


----------



## Roddy (Dec 12, 2011)

:yeahthat: Whatcha hiding in that tent?? Oh and :ciao:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 12, 2011)

:ciao: :ciao:
Rats!  Somehow I lost my white balance setting :holysheep:  :angrywife: :confused2: I don't think I'll waste any money on lottery tickets this week :hubba: 

I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 12, 2011)

They are looking great Art. What week are they in? Won't be long now  Looks like killer smoke my man -- You are over the hump!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 12, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> They are looking great Art. What week are they in? Won't be long now  Looks like killer smoke my man -- You are over the hump!



Thanks, HF!  They're 7 weeks in.  I've been snipping and smoking popcorn buds for a few weeks now :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2011)

looking nice Art :aok:


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 12, 2011)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Thanks, HF! They're 7 weeks in. I've been snipping and smoking popcorn buds for a few weeks now :hubba:


 

So that's why we haven't seen any pic's then.     Now get that white balance fixed so we can actually see them.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 13, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> So that's why we haven't seen any pic's then.     Now get that white balance fixed so we can actually see them.



Thanks, everyone .  Try this again :icon_smile:







Everything under the main colas is a bit of a mess


----------



## Irish (Dec 13, 2011)

''we must, we must, we must increase our bust. the bigger the better, the tighter the sweater, we must, we must, we must''...:hubba:   ...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 13, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> ''we must, we must, we must increase our bust. the bigger the better, the tighter the sweater, we must, we must, we must''...:hubba:   ...



The way I learned it is 

The bigger the better the tighter the sweater the boys depend on us!!!


----------



## Irish (Dec 13, 2011)

thats the team spirit! GO GREEN...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2011)

I didn't know why we must we must we must improve our bust..that was all there was...But i knew we must we must...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 13, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 13, 2011)

:rofl::ciao::fly:stoned:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 14, 2011)

Here are a few more pics.  I had to retie all of the girls this morning, everything is falling over


----------



## cubby (Dec 14, 2011)

They weren't falling over Art, they were napping


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 14, 2011)

chunky goodness!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 27, 2011)

I chopped 2 plants today at  9 weeks :hubba:

Moon Dawg








Star Dawg








I have an Indiana Bubblegum, Star Dawg and Mad Dog Kush left.  I'll probably chop them later this week :icon_smile: 

Have some fine tuning to do for the next discount tent grow (Down Twinkles).  Not enough air circulating results in stems too weak to hold up the colas without extensive staking.  Need better canopy management    Too many plants  

Well, I'll just have to keep trying   I've already started rooting new MDKs and Moon Dawgs :woot:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 27, 2011)

looks like a coiuple nice plants to be smoking
:48:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice chop Art...  :48:


----------



## CaLiO (Dec 27, 2011)

The ladies look great . . . That main cola on the Moon Dawg turned out awesome!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yummy!!!!


----------



## Irish (Dec 29, 2011)

i agree. you need more air flowing freely in there...and bigger light...:hubba: 

make em do the crazy pants dance like they just stepped outta a fire ant mound. (ohh the stories i could tell ya bout that one!) 

maybe a 600 coolable, but no more in that space...i see this problem in smaller tents alot...can't get enough distance to blow a good size oscillating fan in them without operating them without the doors open...i know, kinda defeats the whole purpose of the tent to begin with, but it is the problem. 

i view a tent as a mere scent containment tool. with proper filter no smell leaves space, but you end up with weak plants falling over week five. 

once your in a small tent, isnt that much tweeking you can do...you are at maximum output at this point with what your working with, so if you upped your game a little, you'd be on fire...ever think about using tent as just veg outside that room, and paint walls white, and set up room with plastic floor, and roll tent free in flower? sorta like freeballin'...

something to think about in the future maybe...

i'm just kicking around ideas for a more fulfilling future of bigger trees of visions of one personal grow a year to supply your needs, and never run out of your own smoke ever again...it is possible... 

nice grow with what your working with art. i envision another fan in your future...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 29, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> ...i view a tent as a mere scent containment tool. with proper filter no smell leaves space, but you end up with weak plants falling over week five.
> 
> once your in a small tent, isnt that much tweeking you can do...you are at maximum output at this point with what your working with, so if you upped your game a little, you'd be on fire...ever think about using tent as just veg outside that room, and paint walls white, and set up room with plastic floor, and roll tent free in flower? sorta like freeballin'......



Interesting observations, Irish, and I appreciate them!  Here is some more info for your consideration  

- My heat extraction system is a closed system.  It sucks fresh air from the soffit through the cool tube and out of the grow room (into the main shed room where it escapes through the roof vent).  My veg and grow tents each have a small ceramic heater that keeps them in the right temperature range.  There is no other way I can think of to extract heat and maintain good temps.

- The closed heat extraction system leads exactly to the problem you mention - the entire shed smells to high heaven.  I've been alarmed for 5 weeks now about how bad it smells outside the shed in my back yard  .  FYI - the Moon Dawg is one stinky plant, followed by Star Dawg.  You won't smell any of the others over their ummm... aroma   About 5 weeks in I hooked up the (Active Air) charcoal filter, just to recirculate air in the grow room, to not much avail 

Your idea about dry walling the whole room and having a proper flowering room is a great one and I've been thinking about it for some time.  I wish I had a good friend with dry wall skills. I don't have any construction skills at all.

Except for all of that, everything is working great    

Any ideas/advice?

I'm smoking an 8 lb boston butt today so I harvested the rest   I'll resize the pics and post them


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 29, 2011)

Indiana Bubblegum 








Mad Dog Kush - received the worst position and light in the overcrowded discount tent  Sure smells good though :icon_smile:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 29, 2011)

Star Dawg #2







I put together a simple dry box for aroma control.  Although you can't see them, there's an inline S&P fan hooked to an Active Air carbon filter laying in the bottom of the box, exhausting out the box.  During the day, when the RH is low, I take the whole box outside and plug it in  :hubba: 





I'm really happy to have a wardrobe box again  .  They're cheaper here - $11.65  Maybe we should have a special forum for the things a wardrobe box can be used for


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ooooooohhh yummmy. Looks delicious


----------



## weedmasta (Dec 31, 2011)

seen you say something about a canopy problem.. It seem like the 12/12 from seed method would work great for your setup


----------



## nvthis (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice job old man  Looks like you are on the dank now..

Some pvc pipe and a little netting could fix your canopy, easy.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 31, 2011)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Nice job old man  Looks like you are on the dank now..
> 
> Some pvc pipe and a little netting could fix your canopy, easy.



I answer to a lot worse than that :hubba:   It sure is/was fun to get my first crop in at my new place  :icon_smile: 

There's another good idea!  I may try another scrog next winter :hubba: (along with a 600W HPS).  I have the pvc parts but I will need some more netting .  

For my last grow this winter, I topped all 4 moms.  The topless moms are a veggin' in the discount tent as we speak, so to speak .  I bought them 3 gal pots and some mycho stuff and Ima trim them unmercifully for several more weeks of veg and several weeks more into flower.  

Oh, I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK
I sleep all night and I work all day..

Although I took a bunch of cuttings, I'm not going to be able to keep mother plants alive through the summer, so I'll be starting over completely late next summer.  It's too bad, really, because I think Moon Dawg is going to be a winner


----------



## BBFan (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Years Art!  Looks like you got some fine fire dank to ring in the new year.

now for the chorous.......

I like to dress in womens clothes and hang out in the bars.
I wish I was a girlie, just like my dear pa-pa!


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice job! If you top them and tie down by drilling holes in the side of those buckets. You wont have to babysit them for falling over. Which is a good thing  The falling over part in the yield category. Maybe try on one and see if you like it.


----------



## nvthis (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok.. Trimmed, topless moms.. Mm Hmm... I'm listening... 

Looks perfect to me.. And only getting better Art..


----------



## Irish (Jan 2, 2012)

yeah man, it only gets better from this point on. everything you touch will start turning to gold real soon...

not a carpenter? whats all those tools for?  i was a carpenter in the womb! tis true. i was into demolition back then tearing walls down! 

it's a shed. you can wrap the inside with anything you want, or just paint the wood inside white. 

so you just vent smells by rising heat out the gable vent? dont know what an 'active air' is...is that one of those things you plug in to bathroom outlet to help keep it fresh? i have an ionic pro, but thats not for smell elimination. it traps dust, pollen...(very expensive). then installed woodstove, and made that obsolete.

i have water heater reflective insulation wrap stapled to my paneled walls, and the rest is a fan and a light. i just blow air on my plants from in the same room that is not sealed at all. heck* there aint even a door on the flower room.  ...only fresh air i got is if i crack a window. ...you don't need alot of fancy gimmicky crap to grow great weed. if the smell isnt a big issue and no one in eye sight, i'd keep free venting out the gable...

you could keep a mom very easy if you find one you would want to save. i wouldnt bother with that though right now. alls you have to do is keep one clone alive thru the summer. when it gets to big, simply cut another clone and kill the mom off after another roots.  you dont have to let it get very big before taking another cut, then tossing it again how ever many times it takes to make it thru the summer...a mom is a mom if its two inches, or two foot! 

happy new year...smoke kind...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 9, 2012)

I need a little help, guys and girls    My last grow this season is 4 weeks in.  I'll post some pics soon :icon_smile: .  In the meantime, the veg tent has been converted into a vegetable seed sprouting tent.  It's almost outdoor gardening time here :hubba: So I need to get to sprouting veggie seeds and I want to do it in my 4 x 12 walled off area in the shed (meaning outside the veg tent) with a 4x4 T5HO.  

How do I black out my shed window so my 4x12 area doesn't glow like an alien spacecraft at night?  It needs to be completely temporary and completely effective.  Seriously (which is rare for me), I don't want one peep of light visible at night.

Abra Cadabra - let the valuable and free advice commence, my friends :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2012)

Is it a big window? I use a black out shade from jc penny and then tape around the sides. It works. 

You had to rub it in a bit about your growing season starting soon, didn't ya. while we up here in the great northwest only dream of seeing bulbs peeking through the earth. Enjoy Art.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 9, 2012)

What about plywood, like they do for hurricanes.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Feb 10, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> What about plywood, like they do for hurricanes.



i have a cop staying down 5 houses down the street on the side of the window of the room i'm growing in, so i kno what u r saying about lighting like a ufo.  i didnt go with plywood, i went with moving boxes or ups/fedex boxes from the equipment i received, and then i stapled a 2 black towels over the window.  i can see anything from the outside anymore or from inside when the lights off.


----------



## Irish (Feb 17, 2012)

staple a blanket over it said red green...:hubba:  its a shed...

or, cut a piece of plywood, or even panel board, four screws to studs inside, viola! don't tell me you don't run power tools. what kinda red green fan are you anyway?  ...

wheres the pics?!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 17, 2012)

Go true Red Green and duct tape the window up


----------

